# Bored Puppy vs. Tired Puppy



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

A bored puppy is a...










bad puppy! 

This happened while I was in the kitchen working on my computer. I do closed captioning for the hearing impaired, so I was wearing headphones and concentrating on work. While I was working, Francis and Noelle opened a kitchen cupboard, removed everything from it, and scattered it in the living room. They redecorated right under my nose, and I didn't notice a thing! :ahhhhh: 

This was yesterday. I realized it was 100% my fault and I needed to come up with a better plan. 

Today, I let the dogs run in the yard, took them for a long walk, then fed them breakfast in a Kong Wobbler toy. This is what Noelle and Francis did while I was working today.










A tired puppy is a good puppy. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, my... What a disaster ! It's always our fault when these things happen, but still, it's never fun to have such a mess done...

Bad dogs ! But so cute, how can you stay mad too long...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah yes! A tired dog is a good dog! Lesson well learned! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, but I just had to laugh!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Sorry, but I just had to laugh!


Not as hard and as loud as I did. OMG, that cracked me up beyond words. What a mess. At least I have a plan going forward. A run + a walk + Kong Wobbler + training = tired puppies. If I devote an hour to the puppies, then I can work without worrying about them getting into trouble.

I just started this job, and even though I work from home, it requires all of my attention. Obviously. How else could they clear a cupboard six feet from me without my noticing? :argh: :ahhhhh:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Not as hard and as loud as I did. OMG, that cracked me up beyond words. What a mess. At least I have a plan going forward. A run + a walk + Kong Wobbler + training = tired puppies. If I devote an hour to the puppies, then I can work without worrying about them getting into trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> I just started this job, and even though I work from home, it requires all of my attention. Obviously. How else could they clear a cupboard six feet from me without my noticing? :argh: :ahhhhh:



Geez, and I was counting upon Timi wearing Trulee out without my assistance - I guess that was not too realistic lol!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

More like, Trulee teaches Timi new tricks while your back is turned. You will be Trulee surprised and have pictures like mine. 

Still... My next door neighbor had two young schnoodle puppies. They got a bottle of cooking oil out of the cupboard and dumped it on the living room carpet. Francis and Noelle haven't come close to that level of destruction. (Please don't say, yet.)

I'll just keep remembering, a tired puppy is a good puppy. An exhausted puppy is... well, a myth, I think. LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> More like, Trulee teaches Timi new tricks while your back is turned. You will be Trulee surprised and have pictures like mine.
> 
> Still... My next door neighbor had two young schnoodle puppies. They got a bottle of cooking oil out of the cupboard and dumped it on the living room carpet. Francis and Noelle haven't come close to that level of destruction. (Please don't say, yet.)
> 
> I'll just keep remembering, a tired puppy is a good puppy. An exhausted puppy is... well, a myth, I think. LOL!



Oh my, that is my fear! The latest reports from my breeder is that Trulee is the trouble maker of the group, getting all of the puppies into things, and that with her acrobatics she should join the circus lol!
Bottle of cooking all, that is creative lol! I guess we should be thamkful for benign things like shredded paper lol!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You'll be in for some fun, huh TP. It won't be so bad for you, though. Timi is older and has some brains. Francis and Noelle are one day apart, and only share 1/2 a brain cell between them. 

You know how to do this. It'll be OK. Keep your camera handy, though.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> snip
> 
> I just started this job, and even though I work from home, it requires all of my attention. Obviously. How else could they clear a cupboard six feet from me without my noticing? :argh: :ahhhhh:


Poodles are vewy, vewy good at tiptoeing ohhhhhhh so quietly to get what they want done. And I'm not stupid enough to think they don't have the ability to think this through. In advance. Bwahahahhaha, sorry, LOVE that top pic ! Noelle has some very sturdy brain cells, albeit maybe a good measure of the tiptoe ones LOL!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You know, I am pretty sure Noelle is the brains of the operation and Francis is the brawn. The two of them are just plain trouble together sometimes. Today I walked into the living room and Noelle was alone on the sofa. Only there was a piece of something odd on the sofa. What is that thing? As soon as I walked over, Noelle put her paw on top of it.

Thing? What thing? There's nothing here. See? Nothing up my bracelets. 

Lift Noelle's foot and there's a piece of cardboard under her paw.

Oh, this? Um, I was just hanging on to it for you, Mom. 

A likely story.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A perfectly illustrated object lesson in the joys of puppyhood!

Sophy waits for me to be absorbed in something at the table or on the phone to work on her list - all the things she knows I would distract her from doing if I were aware of them. Like emptying bins for interesting paper napkins or wrappers to shred, climbing up to steal pens and pencils, borrowing a stick from the kindling basket, getting every toy out of the toy box ... I have had people say she is attention seeking - I know she has long laid plans for moments of inattention. And she is seven and a half, so doesn't have the puppyhood excuse. You have been warned!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> You'll be in for some fun, huh TP. It won't be so bad for you, though. Timi is older and has some brains. Francis and Noelle are one day apart, and only share 1/2 a brain cell between them.
> 
> You know how to do this. It'll be OK. Keep your camera handy, though.



Lol, you have such a way of painting a picture with words! I hope that your new job involves writing, you are so good at it!
I don't know how much sense Timi has, she just has learned that things work out better when she does what mama says - I could easily see Trulee making her think "oh, we don't really have to follow mama's rules" lol
Two the same age, you are brave lol!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was a fiction writing major in college. This qualifies me for a job that involves saying, "Would you like fries with that? Will that be for here, or to go?"

My favorite quote about being a writer: "Writing is not necessarily something to be ashamed of, but do it in private and wash your hands afterwards." – Robert A. Heinlein

Words I live by every day.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

fjm said:


> A perfectly illustrated object lesson in the joys of puppyhood!
> 
> Sophy waits for me to be absorbed in something at the table or on the phone to work on her list - all the things she knows I would distract her from doing if I were aware of them. Like emptying bins for interesting paper napkins or wrappers to shred, climbing up to steal pens and pencils, borrowing a stick from the kindling basket, getting every toy out of the toy box ... I have had people say she is attention seeking - I know she has long laid plans for moments of inattention. And she is seven and a half, so doesn't have the puppyhood excuse.  You have been warned!



Oh, and here I was dreaming, dreaming I tell you, dreaming of one day, some day, having my shoes on the floor, instead of balanced in precarious piles on top of the fish tank. I dreamed that one day, some day, Francis would stop eating shoes. I dreamed that some day, one day, my lonely, empty boot tray would once again know the joy of having shoes on it, instead of enduring the shame of being christened with pee. 
Ah, my dream... 
POP! 
Well, there goes that bubble.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Easy - put the boot tray on top of the fish tank! Then, if like Sophy they have learned to climb, move all chairs, stools, shelves, etc, etc at least four feet away...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Oh, and here I was dreaming, dreaming I tell you, dreaming of one day, some day, having my shoes on the floor, instead of balanced in precarious piles on top of the fish tank. I dreamed that one day, some day, Francis would stop eating shoes. I dreamed that some day, one day, my lonely, empty boot tray would once again know the joy of having shoes on it, instead of enduring the shame of being christened with pee.
> Ah, my dream...
> POP!
> Well, there goes that bubble.


Shoes? On the floor? What manner of weirdness would that be? 

It would never have occured to me that shoes go on the floor. I've tried, I really have. The dogs agree, shoes belong up, the higher UP, the better. 

(Oh, and you haven't seen destruction like the type that happens when not only are the dogs bored, so is the pig.....)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know when we will ever have small trash cans or shoes on the floor, kitchen cabinets open or the lid of a toilet seat up. At least Noelle and Francis can't reach countertops!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my! I would have laughed after I roared at her to get out of the way in all likelihood. Thankfully nobody at my house has ever done that, but Lily did lots of bad things to shoes when she was young. We also will never have a wastebasket in the bathroom and our kitchen trash is under the sink. New guests have to be told that if they have a used tissue or such that it either should get flushed or put under the kitchen sink.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I don't know when we will ever have small trash cans or shoes on the floor, kitchen cabinets open or the lid of a toilet seat up. At least Noelle and Francis can't reach countertops!



Sure they can't - as long as all of the chairs have been moved to the center of the room like I have to do for Timi, and she is way smaller than them!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle is 17 and a half inches tall. Paws and head reach the counter tops no problem. She's too big to be a mini and too small to be a standard. My husband jokes that, like a subcompact car, Noelle is a substandard poodle! 

Francis the Boston Terrier can jump from the floor to the washing machine. It's only a matter of time before I find them both on the kitchen counter, and I don't think they'll be tidying up.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

No surprise there - Timi nearly cleared the fence at the dog park...


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Um, Asaah is tall enough to reach the counter with all 4 paws on the floor! Luckily she is very well behaved and doesn't counter surf....but Thursday I came home to find that she'd eaten my Kindle! She even had some exercise before I left and while I was at work when my ex stopped by to pick some things up. Sometimes I think they're just naughty!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Francis the Boston Terrier can jump from the floor to the washing machine. It's only a matter of time before I find them both on the kitchen counter, and I don't think they'll be tidying up.


Errrr, maybe not tidying up, but cleaning up might be in there ;->.

Only said because I can imagine my two doing likewise....


----------

